
WordPress Now on HackerOne - gmays
https://wordpress.org/news/2017/05/wordpress-now-on-hackerone/
======
martenmickos
Here is their bug bounty page for anyone who has found a vulnerability to
report: [https://hackerone.com/wordpress](https://hackerone.com/wordpress)

